# Ford Ranger



## Brandon (Feb 24, 2004)

Here's the setup I'm looking into for next season. I want to buy a Ford Ranger with a Western 6.5' Unimount plow to do my own driveway and maybe a few more for the family. I prefer the styling of the older Rangers....'92 and down. I would definitely get a '91 or '92 with the 4.0. The 2.9 Ranger at work just doesn't cut it. I was also thinking maybe I should get something newer...like the '93 and up style. Which would be better for plowing?...'92 down or '93 up? Anyone know any pros/cons of which one would be better suited for plowing? Thanks


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I have a 99 Ranger. My input for you would definantly get an automatic, that is the only thing I would change on mine. The 4.0 is a monster of an engine for pushing the snow. I would get any Ranger with the 4.0 and an automatic.
Good Luck,
Jason


----------



## Brandon (Feb 24, 2004)

Stik208 said:


> I have a 99 Ranger. My input for you would definantly get an automatic, that is the only thing I would change on mine. The 4.0 is a monster of an engine for pushing the snow. I would get any Ranger with the 4.0 and an automatic.
> Good Luck,
> Jason


Yes, I definitely want an automatic. What kind of plow do you have on yours? Most newer Ranger's I see have light-weight plows on them, which leads me to believe they couldn't handle a heavier plow such as a Meyer, Western, etc.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I have a 7 Ft. Curtis HomePro, It weighs 460# complete. I added a set of Timbrens and now it sits level. The mounting system is amazing The Hitch and Run is fast less than 1 minute on and off. If you are going to go with this plow or any for that matter I would add the Timbrens, and add a steel edge like I did it will scrape to the ground and you will be satisfied with the results. Pictures of mine are in the pictures forum under 03 Ranger with a Homesteader, mine is the black Ranger with the Orange Curtis.
Jason


----------



## Brandon (Feb 24, 2004)

Stik208 said:


> I have a 7 Ft. Curtis HomePro, It weighs 460# complete. I added a set of Timbrens and now it sits level. The mounting system is amazing The Hitch and Run is fast less than 1 minute on and off. If you are going to go with this plow or any for that matter I would add the Timbrens, and add a steel edge like I did it will scrape to the ground and you will be satisfied with the results. Pictures of mine are in the pictures forum under 03 Ranger with a Homesteader, mine is the black Ranger with the Orange Curtis.
> Jason


Nice looking truck...I'm kind of set on the Uni-mount though! Don't ask me why! Do you use any ballast or does it sit level with just the Timbrens and no ballast?


----------



## b2driver (Jul 22, 2004)

You don't want an automatic that came stock behind any Ranger. I have an A4LD that was rebuilt once by a shop and didn't last a year. So I rebuilt it my damn self. If you get a later version of the A4LD that is electronically controlled(such as the 4RR4E, 4RR5E, or the 5RR5E) they are better, but I still wouldn't trust them for plowing purposes. Mine blew up twice with my wife being the primary user of the truck, no plow on it. 

The A4LD was used from 83 up to 94. There are several updates, but it still won't hold up like a C4 or C5 that you could put behind the 4.0 with the proper bellhousing from an earlier Ranger with a 2.8, or other Ford vehicle, perhaps Pinto or Mustang. 

Truth of the matter is that no matter what anyone else thinks here, the Mazda M5OD manual transmission, which would be what you would find behind any 4.0 is the best transmission in a Ranger to date. The only reason for it's failure is for owner negiligence of fluid check and replacement, or outrageous abuse.

I have a M5OD with 270,000 miles and I only changed the fluid once or twice, but I always made sure it was full. They have a tendency to leak from the shift rail since there are rubber freeze plugs. 

If you have your heart set on an auto, I'd go for a C5 swap.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I had 2 30 gallon tubs of salt for weight but im down to 1. When I run out Ill just run nothing. I might take it to the suspension shop and have them crank the T-Bars because of the new steel edge I had put on. So other than that you dont need that much weight, thats what 4wd is for lol.
Jason


----------

